
Lime Scooter Accounts Are Being Sold on the Dark Web - elsewhen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/n7jjmw/lime-scooter-accounts-for-sale-dark-web
======
deogeo
> although activists have privacy concerns around the sharing of this data

They should have concerns about the collection itself.

